# Hookworms



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

It seems my birds have hookworms (Tropisurus americana)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with this worm, what did you use to treat, and what were the symptoms? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The question is..... WHAT, are your birds problems ? Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> The question is..... WHAT, are your birds problems ? Dave


They are fluffed up, they have increased appetite(sp), droppings are bad, young in the nest are not growing like they should, and that was the result of the dropping sample.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> The question is..... WHAT, are your birds problems ? Dave


They are also losing weight.....help?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/

Read his web site.....you don't say how you discovered the problem was hook worms. Much better to have real professional medical staff on site, then depending on suggestions from a web site such as this. Do you have access to an Avian Vet ?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Go to Foy's or Jedds website and look up wormers...there are effective meds for this type of parasite. Good luck...it'll be fine.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear this.

I haven't heard of many cases of hookworm.

Wormout is a wormer that specifically mentions it is for the treatment of hookworms, as well as some other worms. Levamisole says it is effective treatment for all worms except tapeworm.

If your birds have a heavy infestation you might want to get the help of an avian vet-one who is actually knowledgable with pigeons or rehabber for treatment.

Are you allowing your birds to forage outdoors? pigeons can get worms from the soil, from eating infected soil or things like snails.

You need to be careful of what they are eating and keep loft and food area and drinkers clean. Make sure any openings larger then 1/4 inch are closed, as this type of worm can be related to rodents/roaches in the loft.

Also, I would use prevention of garlic in the birds water a couple of times a week-it helps keep parasite count down. Allow your birds frequent bathing and do use a spray if they have pigeon flies-(as these can be related to worm issues) or other external parasites-as that makes things worse for our birds-once they are run down. 

Give your birds a natural multivitamin with minerals and micro minerals and B complex in the source of brewers yeast once they are free of worms, as they are depleted in a number of nutrients. Give them a good probiotic after each worming. Also, make sure their diet is varied, and complete.

Allow them lots of access to bathing and sunshine. Don't give them any added stress during this time and don't fly them outside until they are well healed and their "pipes are clean".


----------

